# Tightening up my steering



## marks64 (Jun 16, 2009)

I love driving my 64 GTO, but the steering wonders a bit, a little slop when turning the wheel. I'm wondering if I change the Steering gear box if it might help? I can turn/twist the linkage a bit when parked. Also, is there a good way to test the gear box?

Thanks for your response.


----------



## GroundHog (Oct 16, 2009)

i'd like to know also, mine has the ame lose feel & free play to it.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would replace the rag joint first and see if that corrects the problem,


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

bias ply tires??


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The first thing I would inspect is the center link. Get under the car, and have someone move the steering wheel from side to side while you look at where the center link joins the pitman arm (the one that connects directly to the steering box). 90% of the time, that's where the play is. There should be no visible play. Also, check the tie rod ends (same method), and see if you can move the idler arm up and down. Rag joints generally are ok if they visually look good (not cracked/torn).


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

geeteeohguy said:


> The first thing I would inspect is the center link. Get under the car, and have someone move the steering wheel from side to side while you look at where the center link joins the pitman arm (the one that connects directly to the steering box). 90% of the time, that's where the play is. There should be no visible play. Also, check the tie rod ends (same method), and see if you can move the idler arm up and down. Rag joints generally are ok if they visually look good (not cracked/torn).


:agree

On both of my classics I replaced the control arm bushings, sway bar bushings, ball joints and all of the items listed above in geeteeohguys's post.
That is the best way to clear any alignment issues or slop in the steering.


----------



## GroundHog (Oct 16, 2009)

awesome, thanks guys!


----------

